# Property rental help



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

Hi people

I know I am not living in Portugal but I have accepted a job in Quinta Do Lago which will be starting in September. I am trying to find a decent letting agent that will have a list of properties in Quinta and the surrounding areas. I am needing to find myself a property before moving over and can only seem to find holiday lets when I search. Any help that can be offered will be gratefully received.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Rusty84 said:


> Hi people
> 
> I know I am not living in Portugal but I have accepted a job in Quinta Do Lago which will be starting in September. I am trying to find a decent letting agent that will have a list of properties in Quinta and the surrounding areas. I am needing to find myself a property before moving over and can only seem to find holiday lets when I search. Any help that can be offered will be gratefully received.


We looked long and hard in the Almancil area (close to QD Lago) and discovered PPS, they do long and short term rentals and are on 289 399943


----------



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

MrBife said:


> We looked long and hard in the Almancil area (close to QD Lago) and discovered PPS, they do long and short term rentals and are on 289 399943


Perfect. Thanks for that. Will have a look to see if they have a website.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Checked and it's at portugalpropertyservices.com - The other place to look is in The News which is published each week and you can read online. Many of the adverts lead back to PPS so you may as well go direct.


----------



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

MrBife said:


> Checked and it's at portugalpropertyservices.com - The other place to look is in The News which is published each week and you can read online. Many of the adverts lead back to PPS so you may as well go direct.


That is awesome mate. Cheers for that.


----------

